# A few questions for breeders on health testing



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Good question! Yes, poodles are at risk for juvenile cataracts and that is one of the main conditions that is being screened for on the CERF exam. CERF exams are supposed to be repeated yearly on breeding dogs as they can only examine to see if the dog has any evidence of genetic eye conditions at the time of the exam. There is no genetic test for juvenile cataracts and I've only heard of puppies having CERF exams prior to going home on very rare occasions.

A CERF exam (it's now an OFA eye exam) can only be done by approved opthalmologists. Many breeders have these tests done at OFA clinics and the exam is around $30 give or take.


----------



## AleKaiRowdie (Mar 25, 2014)

I'm learning so much here. I knew that my Rowdie and his parents were tested for lots of things-didn't understand what most were. I bought him from a breeder that I KNEW was damn near flawless with his poodles. I wanted a healthy dog. He had just been named the first EVER AKC breeder of the year award winner & I was completely confident. Rowdie had only 1 issue-he had dry eye. Big deal-wash his eyes and put tears in them. His sight was fine. I'm going for a rescue right now, but when I purchase a new pup, I will check back here for tests I should require. They sure didn't have these tests in the 80s when I got my other 2 spoos.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

It costs me $35 to have Chagall's eyes examined at my local Poodle Club's Annual Health Screening. (CERF fee $5 additional.) I do it, along with other health tests, because I think it's the best way to identify any potential problem early in order to start treatment. The exam is given by Dr. Gustavo Aguirre, DVM, Diplomat of A.C.V.O. of the University of Pennsylvania School of Veterinary Medicine.

Probably redundant for your research gathering, but just in case...
Veterinarians & Public - info from the American College of Veterinary Ophthalmologists
Inherited Cataracts in Poodles
Orthopedic Foundation for Animals


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

I just went to a clinic at the show and it was 35.00 per dog..


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

Thank you all so much for the information. I've been absorbing as much as I can about it since he was diagnosed. I contacted Ryker's breeder (I was nice) and surprise, surprise, I haven't heard anything back. 

I appreciate all the links and information on here. 

Thank you all.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

Caniche said:


> I contacted Ryker's breeder (I was nice) and surprise, surprise, I haven't heard anything back.


surprise indeed (sarcasm). i forget where everyone tells people to report manifestations of this kind of condition in their purebred poodles, but i'm sure one of the breeders here can tell you. ryker's breeder won't thank you, but maybe someone else will benefit.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

http://www.poodlehealthregistry.org is where you can register your poodle and the health condition. http://www.poodlehealthregistry.org/docs/PHR_RegistrationForm_0212.pdf is the paperwork that your vet fills out and you send in to PHR.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Caniche said:


> Thank you all so much for the information. I've been absorbing as much as I can about it since he was diagnosed. I contacted Ryker's breeder (I was nice) and surprise, surprise, I haven't heard anything back.


I hope you have someone to accompany you to Friday's ophthalmologist appointment. I'm sure you could use the support, and it might help to have someone else there to hear what the specialist has to say. I'm so sorry you feel rebuffed by the breeder! Sure don't like hearing that, *maybe* there's still a chance she'll step up? For right now, you're doing all you can. You have access to some knowledgeable and concerned people here, lean on them. Really sorry to see you have this anguish!


----------



## AleKaiRowdie (Mar 25, 2014)

I feel so far behind on this testing stuff. My spoos have lived such LONG healthy lives (15, 16, & 11). And OFA was for hips back in the day-didn't realize they did all this other stuff. Wow-makes me feel like I've been blind for all this time. Thanks-you folks are SO smart!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

The eye exam, even in Canada, not performed at a clinic, is only $50. It is by far the least expensive of all the tests.


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

I wish I could find a way to lessen the cost of the surgery if he's a candidate. I'm working three part-time jobs just to pay college loans and my bills as it is. But how you can deny your best friend the right to see?

This health testing concept is fairly new to me - I grew up in a household where you buy puppies from ads in the classifieds. I will be doing a lot of research and asking a lot more questions on here. Hopefully no one gets sick of me!

I'm so lucky to have amazing people on this forum for support and to learn from.

(and yes, my mom is going to the appointment with me). 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AleKaiRowdie (Mar 25, 2014)

Caniche said:


> I wish I could find a way to lessen the cost of the surgery if he's a candidate. I'm working three part-time jobs just to pay college loans and my bills as it is. But how you can deny your best friend the right to see?
> 
> This health testing concept is fairly new to me - I grew up in a household where you buy puppies from ads in the classifieds. I will be doing a lot of research and asking a lot more questions on here. Hopefully no one gets sick of me!
> 
> ...


You might check with Ahimsa or your local humane society for monetary assistance. We have Caring Paws here that can help. Sometimes college vet clinics will help-not here. You'd think the U of I here would be helpful, but they will just experiment on your dogs (who they are LEARNING on) and charge twice as much as a regular vet.


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

Is there a veterinary school with an opthamologist near you? I'm fortunate enough to have University of Ga about 2hrs from me. They are much less expensive than a single vet practice and I believe that the instructors perform most surgeries with the students observing & assisting. I really love them for my female shepherd & her eye issues.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AleKaiRowdie (Mar 25, 2014)

Please check the vet school out! I cannot stress this enough. Here they charge you over $200 to just open a file on your dog. Plus office fees, plus shots (they WILL vaccinate your dog), plus tests (even not needed ones), and here the RESIDENTS see the animals. The large animal vet at the U of I is good-never heard any complaints. Agricultural university. The only avian fellow in the state works there-but by the time he gets involved-that parrot is dead. Make sure it's a small animal vet college. Specializing in dogs!

Need to add-that IF-God forbid-something happens to your dog-you'll have difficulty getting the remains-they wanna keep them and teach with them.


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

Oh my! Not my experience at all. I just received a referal from my vet. I guess the university here works differently. No charges for having a file set up & no worries about vaccination other than ensuring a current rabies. The students do an initial exam but the instructors come behind them & do a more through exam. My girl has a few issues not commonly seen & since they are teaching they always point everything out to make sure the students can identify the issues. I do not need surgery for her at this point but I've spoken with several others in the waiting area that have had surgeries there. They also have oncology and a few other specialties for small animals. Definitely check out throughly since it sounds like some schools are very different.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

